# gnc, walmart, vitamin world.



## hurkulees (Jun 16, 2011)

those are my 3 locations to get some good pre w.o.. im thinkin creatine.. who got some input on which i should buy from and what product? i bout to go in bout an hour so i need input now. Gonna order some good shit off line but i need some to last till then...


----------



## flexxthese (Jun 16, 2011)

If you're really going to order stuff online then why bother? and secondly why would our opinion matter if it's just filler until you get the other stuff delivered? just grab anything. 

I still don't see the point of buying two diff kinds of products just because you're impatient but it's your money..


----------



## hurkulees (Jun 16, 2011)

flexxthese said:


> If you're really going to order stuff online then why bother? and secondly why would our opinion matter if it's just filler until you get the other stuff delivered? just grab anything.
> 
> I still don't see the point of buying two diff kinds of products just because you're impatient but it's your money..



you hurt my feelns 

I will probably use this for the next week or until its gone if its any good... so creatine monohydrate? jack3d? no xplode?


----------



## hurkulees (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks for all the replies, thats exactly what i needed to hear... just gonna stick with jack3d.


----------



## girpy (Jun 16, 2011)

just a tip for vitamin world, always check their online price, they will price match it in store, can save about 25% on most of the pre-workouts (atleast last time i bought) went with no-xplode, decent stuff btw


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 17, 2011)

nick papageorgio said:


> Cock is the preworkout of choice for me..and it's available at a little spot called need to build cock .com use the coupon code needcock for 15% off


 
Nick, are you rep for N2? Cause this looks like rep spam.


----------



## nick papageorgio (Jun 17, 2011)

no sir, I just like what I like and I try to just speak about the products that I have used. If I can help save someone some money I thought that was a good thing. 
I was negged for no reason because I said that I liked a product that someone else did, I guess I don't understand this place yet...


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 17, 2011)

I didn't neg you, I think it's kind of silly in most cases. But you come across as a rep, seems like you follow Milas around and second everything he says. I just think reps should disclose themselves, they are here to sell a companies product and consumers should know that before they follow their recommendations.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 17, 2011)

*2:51 p.m.*


hurkulees said:


> those are my 3 locations to get some good pre w.o.. im thinkin creatine.. who got some input on which i should buy from and what product? i bout to go in bout an hour so i need input now. Gonna order some good shit off line but i need some to last till then...



*4:56 p.m.*


hurkulees said:


> *thanks for all the replies*, thats exactly what i needed to hear... just gonna stick with jack3d.



Holy impatient, Batman!

Fwiw, I purchased some Jack3d at the local GNC recently.


----------



## nick papageorgio (Jun 17, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I didn't neg you, I think it's kind of silly in most cases. But you come across as a rep, seems like you follow Milas around and second everything he says. I just think reps should disclose themselves, they are here to sell a companies product and consumers should know that before they follow their recommendations.



I guess I could understand how you might see it that way, but honestly those are the products that I use. It is my hard earned money to spend and I want the best that I can get for my budget. That plus the fact that I have had very good results from them and mr supps and orbit also. I guess I look like a but of a cheerleader but I am new here and maybe need to back off a bit..heavy iron is the fellow negging me, apparantly he doesn't like ambitious new guys.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 17, 2011)

nick papageorgio said:


> I guess I could understand how you might see it that way, but honestly those are the products that I use. It is my hard earned money to spend and I want the best that I can get for my budget. That plus the fact that I have had very good results from them and mr supps and orbit also. I guess I look like a but of a cheerleader but I am new here and maybe need to back off a bit..heavy iron is the fellow negging me, apparantly he doesn't like ambitious new guys.



Heavyiron is fair and respected, but he also doesn't tolerate spam and spammers. It looked like you were guilty of both. But I respect that you back supps you've used and liked, I only do the same.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 17, 2011)

nick papageorgio said:


> I guess I could understand how you might see it that way, but honestly those are the products that I use. It is my hard earned money to spend and I want the best that I can get for my budget. That plus the fact that I have had very good results from them and mr supps and orbit also. I guess I look like a bit of a *cheerleader *but I am new here and maybe need to *back off a bit..*heavy iron is the fellow negging me, apparantly he doesn't like ambitious new guys.



So "cheerlead" via pm perhaps or -- _as you have already considered_ -- back off a bit.

Welcome to IronMagazine. It might be good to lurk a bit and get the feel of the site. It's great to have passion for the sport and good of you to share your positive experiences, but it's also good to be aware of how you're perceived by others, too. As mentioned by Anabolic5150 and even as you commented yourself you have really been pimping that company. There has to be more you want to talk about, right?

Again, welcome to the board.


----------



## feinburgrl (Jun 17, 2011)

I buy my supplement at vitamin shoppe and my whey protein at costco because I can get it really cheap there.

Multivitamin. Fish Oil. creatine and why protein is all I buy and everything else is a waste of money. Cheaper to just use steroid and you get the results you want. LOL


----------



## AznTomahawk (Jun 18, 2011)

I would only buy from those 3 locations if they had something close to expiration. Which would work ok if you are just using it as a filler.

Otherwise I would get stuff from Orbit nutrition or need to build muscle.


----------



## Rahl (Jun 18, 2011)

Curt James said:


> *2:51 p.m.*
> 
> 
> *4:56 p.m.*
> ...



LOL. I was thinking the same thing! 

Fortunately I have a small local shop that is MUCH cheaper than all of the above so I never even in an "emergency" need to shop at any of them. They even beat some of the online prices I can get sometimes so I try to check with them. 

That said, if it's a pre he's looking for then Jacked probably about as good as you're going to get at one of those places.


----------



## wayofthedragon (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, definitely not wal-mart. I'd try gnc and just look for cheap discounts.


----------

